# Dan Bullock - Youngest KIA in Viet Nam



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.newsobserver.com/news/local/news-columns-blogs/barry-saunders/article152960379.html


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Good read.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Enlisted at 14, died in combat at 15. Makes one think about his situation.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for the post. What a young man.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I ran across his story a few times. Just makes you wonder what has happen to our youth today who have greater opportunities than PFC Bullock did but yet he felt a sense of pride of serving his country. They always pick out the ones who disagreed with the war and focus on them, never on those who volunteered and thought it was the right thing to do. Thank you PFC Dan Bullock. You were a fine Marine! I wish we had millions more like you.


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

bi-coastal media machine has no stomach for heroic retelling of 'facts' not fiction. I cannot imagine the impact on this small community when they realized they had lost a native son to the war. RIP and Semper Fi


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

RRbohemian said:


> Just makes you wonder what has happen to our youth today


The war protestors of that time have been educating your children for the last 40yrs. Sad.. :flag:


----------

